# EEVblog #1341 - AMAZING $250,000 IBM Processor TEARDOWN!



## jimdoc (Oct 11, 2020)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQ3oJlt4GrI


----------



## canedane (Oct 11, 2020)

Bator , do not watch this You Tube video, it will destroy all your day.
A pitty, this cpu should have being in your collection.
Henrik


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 11, 2020)

I can feel Göran crying too.  

Dave


----------



## Johnny5 (Oct 11, 2020)

A part of me just died! That was hard to watch without shouting at the tv.


----------



## g_axelsson (Oct 12, 2020)

Yeah, I was sad to see it destroyed in that way, It was ok up to the point when he took out the pliers and broke one die.  

Göran


----------



## nickvc (Oct 12, 2020)

Is this a case of a little knowledge can be a dangerous thing :shock:


----------



## g_axelsson (Oct 12, 2020)

nickvc said:


> Is this a case of a little knowledge can be a dangerous thing :shock:


Nah, not dangerous, but I guess (I've never checked or sold one) that the CPU was worth a couple of hundred pounds in it's pristine state for a collector but the broken die made it a lot less valuable. The capacitors would have been easy to reattach but to fix a broken die you need a wafer fab more or less.

It's like a Ming vase, if you break it you could glue it together and you can find a buyer but the price will never be the same as a pristine one.

Göran


----------



## BShan (Oct 16, 2020)

At least if something is torn down on camera, we can experience it too. The solder was kind of interesting, wonder if it was an indium alloy solder instead of the tin-copper alloy his datasheets referenced.

I wasn't expecting flipped chips, but how could I realistically expect that much gold bond wire either, $250k or not. After looking it up, flip chip isn't as new as I had thought.

Those capacitor networks looked like candies!


----------



## seb.damX (Oct 24, 2020)

Anyone here interested in buying these? I have some of them in my warehouse and I assume the collecting value is somewhat higher than PGM recovery. 

best regards, Sebastian


----------



## glorycloud (Oct 24, 2020)

If you have the IBM PN's off of what you have, it would help define
what you have and most likely their values as well. The IBM PN's are
are normally seven digits in length with a letter in the third position
from the left. For example: 46G6004.


----------

